# Wrestling with 350 Amp Anderson connectors



## Daanii (Sep 3, 2009)

We have a pair of 350 Amp Anderson connectors that connects 00 gauge power wires between our battery box and contactor. The connectors are very hard to connect and disconnect. It takes all my strength to do it. 

Is there anything we can do to make the connectors easier to connect? If the connectors require that kind of wrestling every time we connect and disconnect power, we will need to connect some other way. That is not going to work.


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

Daanii said:


> We have a pair of 350 Amp Anderson connectors that connects 00 gauge power wires between our battery box and contactor. The connectors are very hard to connect and disconnect. It takes all my strength to do it.
> 
> Is there anything we can do to make the connectors easier to connect? If the connectors require that kind of wrestling every time we connect and disconnect power, we will need to connect some other way. That is not going to work.


I just recently saw a mechanical device that uses Anderson connectors to do that, cant remember where, if I find it I will post later.


Roy

Found it....http://www.evparts.com/products/str...anual-disconnects---street-vehicle/cn9551.htm

Roy


----------



## Theredone51 (Oct 15, 2011)

You could also buy the add-on handles they sell for the connectors. Connectors, especially for high currents and VDC, are just a pain in the ass. You could buy one of the more "fancy" connectors, but don't expect do get them cheap..


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Try this link nice disconnect

http://www.newagemarine.com/bep720.html


BEP720 Bep 720 Heavy Duty Switch 600A Continuous $52.79 


Ivan
http://www.ivanbennett.com/


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Daanii said:


> We have a pair of 350 Amp Anderson connectors that connects 00 gauge power wires between our battery box and contactor. The connectors are very hard to connect and disconnect. It takes all my strength to do it.
> 
> Is there anything we can do to make the connectors easier to connect? If the connectors require that kind of wrestling every time we connect and disconnect power, we will need to connect some other way. That is not going to work.


Hi Daa,

I've used 100's, maybe 1000's of these. They are used on almost all electric fork trucks and battery chargers for fork truck batteries. Yes, they are a snug fit and it helps when you figure out the wiggle method of mating and separating the pair. If you have such difficulty with yours I suspect you have an assembly problem. The spring loaded contacts must be able to function as intended and not obstructed by an improper crimp, or insulation, or cable routing stress. And then there are off-brand copies of Anderson Power Products SB-350 which may enter into your problem.

Get some good photos and post them. Maybe we can spot the problem 

Regards,

major


----------



## Daanii (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. They are helpful. 

Major, I should mention that this pair of Anderson connectors is from Anderson Power Products, not an off-brand. 

And we can barely get the connectors together even when no wires are inserted. In fact, they have been that way right out of the box. So I was puzzled as to why anyone would ever use the things, if they are that hard to connect. Glad to hear that they can be easier to use than ours have been. 

Perhaps we have a defective pair. If pictures might help, I can get some. But I don't think it's an assembly problem, mainly because they have been so hard to mate from the start.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Daanii said:


> And we can barely get the connectors together even when no wires are inserted. In fact, they have been that way right out of the box. So I was puzzled as to why anyone would ever use the things, if they are that hard to connect. Glad to hear that they can be easier to use than ours have been.
> 
> Perhaps we have a defective pair. If pictures might help, I can get some. But I don't think it's an assembly problem, mainly because they have been so hard to mate from the start.


They need the contacts in place otherwise the springs interfere and prevent the two from mating. When the contacts are in place it does take a goodly amount of force to engage the two together. That's where the wiggle helps. They've always worked great for me. I highly recommend them.

edit:


> And we can barely get the connectors together even when no wires are inserted.


 Hmmm, I wonder if you damaged them (bent the springs) forcing them together without contacts in place.


----------



## Daanii (Sep 3, 2009)

major said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if you damaged them (bent the springs) forcing them together without contacts in place.


That would be a shame. Is there any way to tell?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

It maybe worth comparing them to a good one, or google an image.

Mine were genuine Andersons and the instructions showed the correct fitting and orientation of the terminals and springs.
They come apart easily and are simple to connect too.


----------



## Daanii (Sep 3, 2009)

Our Anderson connectors are genuine, too. Although the instructions that came with them are not very good. Hard to understand. 

We have a 350 Amp pair for the main power line, and then a smaller pair (I believe a 50 Amp pair) for the battery charger line. The smaller pair works fine, so I'm quite sure we hooked everything up correctly. 

So I think we either have a defective pair, or I broke them by forcing them together with no lugs in place. From all I've heard, the amount of force required to mate ours is not right. 

I'll give Anderson Power Products a call.


----------

